# Mountain Bike Touren  ADFC  Main  Kinzig"



## Bikeholic (21. Februar 2012)

*[FONT="]Regelmäßiger Mountain-Bike-Treff in Hanau und Nähe Kahl[/FONT][/U][/B]
[/SIZE]   [FONT="]
REIN PRIVATER NATUR! In Kooperation mit dem ADFC Main-Kinzig. Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen![/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=3]
Für alle Mountainbiker die gerne in der Gruppe mit Gleichgesinnten fahren möchten. Die Touren werden hauptsächlich den nahegelegenen Spessart, Taunus, Odenwald zum Ziel haben. Auf abwechslungsreichen Strecken werden unterschiedliche Distanzen und Höhenmeter überwunden. Wer Spaß am Fahren in der Gruppe hat, neue Wege kennen lernen oder auch mit Gleichgesinnten seine Lieblingstrails teilen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Voraussetzung ist lediglich ein Mountainbike ohne technische Mängel, ein Helm auf dem Kopf(!), sehr gute Laune und genug Kondition, um die genannte Tourenlänge bei mittlerem Tourentempo zu meistern. ... [B][COLOR=darkorange]kurze Anmeldung im Forum[/COLOR][/B] [B][COLOR=darkorange]erforderlich![/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [FONT="]
 wie funktioniert es!
Mitlesen, anmelden, mitfahren oder selber Touren anbieten! Einfach, schnell und für jeden einsichtig. Meine MTB-Touren 2012 werden kurzfristig geplant und unter der unten angegebenen Adresse ins Internet gestellt. Infos werden hier im Forum oder unter "-> Fahrgemeinschaften -> Last Minute Biking -> eingetragen von Bikeholic (oder wer gerade sonst noch eine Tour anbieten möchte)" veröffentlicht.[/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=3]
Zusätzlich wird in ab Februar 2012 ein Unterforum [B][U]Mountain Bike Touren  ADFC  Main  Kinzig[/U][/B] veröffentlicht. Hier kann sich jeder der das möchte, kostenfrei und verpflichtungsfrei anmelden oder unangemeldet mitlesen. Auf Mitfahrer wird bei Touren max. 5min gewartet, jedoch nur wenn sich im Forum bei der entsprechenden Tour angemeldet wird. Im Touren-Eintrag wird auch vor der Tour bekanntgegeben falls sich Änderungen ergeben und beispielsweise eine Tour wetterbedingt abgesagt wird. Deshalb empfiehlt es sich grundsätzlich, vor der Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt noch einmal im Forum Fahrgemeinschaften zu vergewissern, ob Änderungen anhängig sind.[B] 
[U]
STARTZEITEN:[/U][/B] Richten sich nach Absprache und Vorhaben und werden im oben genannten Forum oder der Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften veröffentlicht. 

[B][U]TREFFPUNKTE:[/U][/B] 

1. Druckhaus am Mainradweg, Nähe Villa Stokkum 
2. Parkplatz an der B8, Nähe Neuwirtshaus zwischen Wolfgang und Kahl 
3. oder nach Absprache

... gefahren wird hauptsächlich auf breiten Waldwegen (WAB`s) bergauf und auf Trails bergab. Auf dieser Tour sind zum Teil technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen enthalten, die jedem Fahrer ein Grundmaß an Fahrtechnik abfordern. Alle Passagen sind durchweg fahrbar und an Schlüsselstellen kann jederzeit abgestiegen und gegebenenfalls geschoben werden. Was sich jeder Teilnehmer/in zutraut, muß jeder Mitfahrer/in von Passage zu Passage selbst entscheiden. Die Teilnehmer/innen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahrvermögen realistisch einzuschätzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. Abzusteigen und zu schieben sind jederzeit einem Sturz vorzuziehen. Wer sich beim Fahren überfordert fühlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen. Alternativabfahrten können bei Bedarf gezeigt oder beschrieben werden, so dass sich jeder die Tour auf seine eigenen Fahrkenntnisse zurechtschneidern kann. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. Es sind fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Abschnitte enthalten, die jedoch mit dem MTB durchaus fahrbar sind und die zahlreichen, teilweise steilen Anstiege erfordern ein wenig Muskelschmalz und gute Kondition! 

Auf den letzten, schwächsten Mitfahrer wird bergauf wie bergab an Abbiegungen gewartet. Es sei nur die Bitte vorausgeschickt, seinen eigenen Konditionsstand realistisch einzuschätzen. 

[B][U]WICHTIGE HINWEISE:[/U][/B]
1. Du solltest mindestens 2 mal die Woche gut 50 Km mit etwas Höhenmeter fahren können.
2. Die Fahrzeit richtet sich ab/an Startort Druckhaus (Abfahrtstreffpunkt/Ankunftspunkt)
3. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Verantwortung und auf eigene Gefahr. Gleichgesinnte die mitfahren möchten, sind willkommen.

[B][U]Was wird gefahren und wie kann ich das einschätzen?[/U][/B]
Km - je nach Gruppe was eben machbar ist! 

Trainingsrunden:                     ca. 40-55 Km (flach)
Trainingsausfahrten:    ca. 50-75 Km (mit Höhenmetern/siehe Tourendaten)
Touren:                       ca. 75-120 Km (mit Höhenmetern/siehe Tourendaten)
Ganztagestouren:        ca. 80-180 Km (mit Höhenmetern/siehe Tourendaten)
Mehrtagestouren:        ca. 170-420 Km (mit Höhenmetern/siehe Tourendaten)

Streckenlänge je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit und Pausen werden selbstverständlich einbezogen. ... es geht in erster Linie um die Bewegung, weniger ums Kilometerfressen. Das Tempo wird dem Schwächsten angepasst. Auf andere Waldbesucher wird ebenfalls Rücksicht genommen. [/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]

[/SIZE]   [FONT="]HAST DU FRAGEN ZUR TOUR, DANN MELDE DICH HIER IM FORUM ODER IM FRANKFURTFORUM: "MTB-Team-Eisbären, Biketreffs in und um Frankfurt/Hanau/Kreis Offenbach "

[/FONT][FONT="][SIZE=3][B]Jede Tour ist eine private Ausfahrt, jeder Mitfahrer fährt auf eigene Verantwortung, es wird keine Haftung übernommen[/B] ! Je nach Startzeit und der Länge der Tour wird Licht empfohlen. WENN SICH KEINER ANMELDET, WIRD EVTL. FRÜHER, SPÄTER GESTARTET ODER EINE ANDERE TOUR GEFAHREN! Jede Tour ist wetterabhängig und wird nur bei trockenem Wetter stattfinden! [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT="]Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen![/FONT] 
*


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Februar 2012)

ACHTUNG BIN WEGEN KRANKHEIT DRAUSSEN!!!!

ENTWEDER AN ERDI AB DIEZENBACH DRANHÄNGEN (BITTE MIT IHM ABSPRECHEN), ODER GLEICH ZUM TREFFPUNKT IN DREIEICH FAHREN!!!!!

Ausfahrt:

_MTB-Trailtour Kreis Offenbach    60 km, 600 Höhenmeter_nach

(... nur wenn ich bis zum WE meine Grippe los bin / sonst einfach selbständig dranhängen)

_
Samstag, 25.2.2012 
 *****          MTB-Trailtour Kreis Offenbach    60 km, 600 Höhenmeter  
Fast nur auf Trails fahren wir von Sprendlingen zum Langener Waldsee,  weiter zum Gehspitzweiher, an Neu-Isenburg vorbei durch den Frankfurter  Stadtwald nach Offenbach-Bieber, über Heusenstamm nach Messenhausen und  die Bulau zurück nach Dreieich.  Helmpflicht!
Lothar Klötzing         (06103-6428, 0170-8323621)
Abfahrt:                     13:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:                     17:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen_

Die "Tour" findet nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt. Alles weitere, gern auch Fragen werden in unserem Thread beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. März 2012)

Anbei ein neues Projekt:

*Trail-Wochenende auf dem Saar-Hunsrück-Steig

*


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Juni 2012)

*SONNTAG den 01.07.2012  findet die Wiederauflage des Klassikers statt. Für alle die gerne mal  wieder gemeinschaftlich in die Pedale treten möchten (für jeden  Konditionsstand):*





*Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!*




*
Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juli 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *
> SONNTAG den 01.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des  Klassikers statt. Für alle die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die  Pedale treten möchten (für jeden Konditionsstand):*
> 
> 
> ...



*ACHTUNG!! ACHTUNG!!! Tour fällt wegen Regen aus!
* 
Hallo zusammen,

auf Grund der komplett geänderten Wetterprognose (heute Nachmittag soll   es jetzt wohl länger regnen) fällt die Tour buchstäblich ins Wasser und   damit aus. Wir holen die Tour dann zu einem trockenerem Zeitpunkt  nach.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Juli 2012)

*... diesmal hoffentlich ohne Regen!

SONNTAG den 15.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des Klassikers statt.   Für alle die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die Pedale treten   möchten (für jeden Konditionsstand):*





*Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!*




*
Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## DaPete (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Wo und wann ist morgen Start und Ziel? 

Greetz Peter


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Juli 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wo und wann ist morgen Start und Ziel?
> 
> Greetz Peter


Wir werden um 10:30H in Hanau/Steinheim starten und dann um 10:55 Uhr am Parkplatz an der B8 zwischen Wolfgang und Kahl vorbeikommen. Zurück geht es dann entweder vom Hahnenkamm oder vom Naturfreundehaus in Ober Rodenbach. 

Könntest also in Steinheim (siehe Fahrgemeinschaften) oder an der B8 (Google Maps: 50.100377,8.989477) dazustoßen. Zurück bleibt Dir überlassen doch wo Du aussteigen möchtest. Die Einstigspunkte werden auch auf dem Rückweg angefahren.

Greetz
Ingo


----------

